# Need a bumper



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

I recently stumbled into a Playcraft Highways set No1 on Epay.(6010701327)
Does anyone have a clue as to where I can find a back bumper for the Impala. Other than that this set is mint.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wooooooohoooooo. You realize what that Impala goes for, right?

http://cgi.ebay.com/V-RARE-PLAYCRAFT-HIGHWAYS-58-CHEVY-IMPALA-HO-SLOT-CAR_W0QQitemZ6025515256QQcategoryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nice stumble! :thumbsup: Got pics?
edit: duh. pics are at the auction link you gave us. oops. :wave:

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

To be so lucky! Great find. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> Wooooooohoooooo. You realize what that Impala goes for, right?
> 
> --rick



Ok, i'll bite....how much?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

car guy said:


> Ok, i'll bite....how much?


Well, the one that Rick listed is NOT going for $785...

At least not yet anyway...

Scott


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

How does that old saying go......"A fool and his money are soon..............


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

.....buying lottery tickets so he can buy more toys."


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang, I thought I'd find a closed auction for one... there seem to be none in Fleabay's database. Thought I've seen at least a couple go over $800...

--rick


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

In my Slotcars & Dollars blog, I've found a trace of one that went for 556$ in december 2004

eBay item 3768306327 (556.00$) - Playcraft Highways Chevrolet Impala Saloon PLUS Plate


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

I still need a back bumper. Any ideas anyone????


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Try Road Race Replicas. He may be able to help.
You have a very rare car. So you might have to custom make that bumper.
Slot Car Johnnie or Bob Beers may be able to help you. These guys have been collecting a while and may have one to sell. Good Luck, Randy.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Iphitsgotwheels said:


> I recently stumbled into a Playcraft Highways set No1 on Epay.(6010701327)
> Does anyone have a clue as to where I can find a back bumper for the Impala. Other than that this set is mint.


I know of only one guy who has makes these bumpers...........they are often missing.

You have mail.

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*Still Looking*

I realize it's been 9 yrs since I posted this, but I'm still looking for that bumper.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Just be very careful with those bodies, they are very fragile......very fragile.

Oh crapola......this is an old thread brought back. You know by now to be very careful with those bodies.......lol.

No matter what, or when it's still a great score. Be very careful with those bodies, lol.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

There is someone on Ebay that offers unfinished replacements for that bumper from time to time. I don't know the name. They are not cheap. The price that I remember seeing was north of $60.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> There is someone on Ebay that offers unfinished replacements for that bumper from time to time. I don't know the name. They are not cheap. The price that I remember seeing was north of $60.


Thanks, I'll keep my eyes open for that.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

what about a bumper from MEV ? he makes a 58 chevy body.
I don't know is its the same or not .
http://www.tjets.com/


----------

